# My fish has an orange eye !!!!!



## Selthious (Mar 27, 2013)

I have an electric blue Dempsey and it my first I don't know much about these fish but I noticed today (2nd day in my tank ) he has one orange eye and looks more so wounded than anything I'm scared what do I do ?? I don't have the means for a second hospital tank









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It scratched it's eye when you moved it. It will probably heal up and be fine in a few days.


----------



## Selthious (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

